# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Αρχείο .PCB

## sv1iyb

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει πως ανοίγουν τα αρχεία με extension .pcb τα οποία παραθέτω, ας με ενημερώσει διότι προσπάθησα με EAGLE, με DipTrace και με ExpressPCB αλλά δεν ανοίγουν με τίποτα!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ' των πρωτέρον.
Βαγγέλης
sv1iyb

Sorry...
Τα αρχεία δεν ανεβαίνουν (δεν τα δέχεται η διαχείριση συνημμένων αρχείων).
Τα αρχεία πάντως είναι .PCB και γράφει: Τύπος Αρχείο PCB

----------


## ultra

Στο παλιο boardmaker 2 που τρεχει σε DOS, ολα τα αρχεια τελειωνουν σε .pcb
Αν θελεις μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να κατεβασεις δωρεαν την trial version του boardmaker 3
απο το www.tsien.com, και στην συνεχεια κανε μεσα απο αυτο το προγραμμα import το αρχειο σου.

----------

FILMAN (17-02-14)

----------


## UV.

τα αρχεία .PCB είναι του protel το οποίο στην έκδοση Protel 99 SE τα αντικατέστησε με .ddb αλλά διατήρησε την προς τα πίσω συμβατότητα και στην έκδοση Altium Designer στην οποία μπορεί και ανοίγει ένα κατεβατό από άλλα εξτένσιονς  :W00t:

----------


## sv1iyb

Κώστα και Νίκο...
Σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σας.
Θα τις δοκιμάσω και θα σας ενημερώσω :Rolleyes:

----------


## sv1iyb

Τελικά...
Βρήκα την λύση στο Protel 99 SEl!!!
Λίγο μεγάλο και δύσχρηστο, αλλά έκανε την δουλειά του.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!
Βαγγέλης
sv1iyb

----------

